# [SOLVED] favicon.ico not showing

## Joseph_sys

I've save a file as an html and wanted to add favicon.ico; it seems like a simple operation but for some reason it is not working.

I've tried:

<link rel="shortcut icon" href="favicon.ico">

and 

<link rel="shortcut icon" href="images/favicon.ico" type="image/x-icon" />

the icon is there but not showing. I run another two domains on this sever and favicon is working OK.

The web-page url:

http://painting.dyndns-work.com/

Apache log, showing:

"GET / HTTP/1.1" 200 352982Last edited by Joseph_sys on Wed Jun 01, 2011 1:36 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mikegpitt

Perhaps it has something to do with your browser cache?  I just took a look at the page and it looks like there is a favicon (looks like a red S.C?)

----------

## Joseph_sys

 *mikegpitt wrote:*   

> Perhaps it has something to do with your browser cache?  I just took a look at the page and it looks like there is a favicon (looks like a red S.C?)

 

That was it.

Thank you, one of those silly mistakes :-/

----------

